
Scala popularity - DanielRibeiro
http://dcsobral.blogspot.com/2011/03/scala-popularity.html
======
icey
I don't understand why this has so many upvotes... there's nothing in this
post other than the guy saying he got more hits than usual on one of his
articles.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Scala enthusiasts just upvoting anything with Scala in the title without
actually clicking through first, probably. I was tempted, hence my suspicion.

